
Americans have become much less positive about tech companies impact on the U.S. - Zaheer
https://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2019/07/29/americans-have-become-much-less-positive-about-tech-companies-impact-on-the-u-s/
======
mdorazio
Even more interesting than the title is what's going on in the other
categories surveyed. If you look at the charts half-way down the article, it's
pretty clear that there's an increasing partisan divide on positivity ratings
for higher education, large corporations, the finance/banking industry, and
churches. This seems to echo pretty closely a lot of recent political rhetoric
going into the election cycle.

